# Rocky a gorgeous Plush coat sable Male



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh I love him!









http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12652095

Rocky is a gorgeous, plush coated male not quite one year of age. Rocky has an absolutely endearing personality and he wins over the heart of most everyone that he meets. Rocky has already been started on his obedience, is house-trained and crate trained and is incredibly eager to please. Rocky gets along well with other dogs and is highly in-tune with his handler. If you are interested in meeting this beautiful boy, please complete an application to start the adoption process! Rocky is already fixed, up to date on shots and microchipped. Please visit http://northwestgermanshepherd.org for information on how to adopt Rocky or one of our other rescue dogs. Please email [email protected] for any questions. Thank you! 




















I am loving this boy! I wish I owned my own home and had lots of land.. i would foster him! I am at my max capacity here


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is gorgeuous, I wish I was in U.S, I would adopt him in a sec


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I hear ya there!! wish I wasnt at my maximum capacity for doggies.. or I would def adopt him in a second too! he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG gorgeous!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungOMG gorgeous!!


Agree!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Rocky is just to handsome!!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Another beautiful sable. Not that I'm partial but they seem to be popping up all over the place these days.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

No doubt he's one of the most beautiful gsd's I've seen. He's got a great resume too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who could have let this beauty go? If he were in my lay of the land, I would love to add him to my family, what a dream!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWho could have let this beauty go? If he were in my lay of the land, I would love to add him to my family, what a dream!


My Husband and I said the same thing.. why are so many people getting rid of thier beautiful shepherds!? its so sad.. wish I could take him. He looks awsome with an awsome personality to match. The good news is I am sure he will get adopted soon! he is just too handsome!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I really want this dog, but imagine the competition will be stiff.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he's been posted here before... awhile back... not sure if it was in the rescue section or not, but ive definitely seen the photo.

anyone else recall?

(also, petfinder link did not work for me)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, he was on here before. It wasn't in the rescue section as he was already in a foster home He was posted in the Photo section. It was a few months ago. Previous thread 

He also had a different name and was listed as 6 months old at the time. And was listed as being with a different rescue group.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: valleydogI really want this dog, but imagine the competition will be stiff.


Not necessarily. It appears he has been in rescue since at LEAST the beginning of October.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder why he's been in limbo so long? We're looking to get a second dog now that Molly is 4 and she's a sable plush coat too, and I didn't want a puppy. I've downloaded the app. Do you get the back story in adoptions like this? Why would someone turn in a dog like this I wonder. Don't want to step into a mine field or anything.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: valleydogI wonder why he's been in limbo so long? We're looking to get a second dog now that Molly is 4 and she's a sable plush coat too, and I didn't want a puppy. I've downloaded the app. Do you get the back story in adoptions like this? Why would someone turn in a dog like this I wonder. Don't want to step into a mine field or anything.


i don't have a theory as to why he's been at the rescue so long (its worth asking) but i'm sure you probably noticed these --

Good With Kids: Older 
Good with Cats: No
Other Dogs OK: Some

this could very possibly be the reason that he was given up - the family didnt have the time to train/socialize him in the beginning, and dont have time now to fix the problem they created.

since he was an owner surrender, its very likely that you can get more information and specifics about him.

tilden was one of those "i cant believe he ended up homeless" and i had a knot in my stomach all the way until the papers were signed because i figured i'd have to fight the crowds for him. and he's not just gorgeous, he's GOOD and fit in perfectly with my household.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope this boy finds a forever home soon.. has anyone contacted the rescue to ask the specific questions???


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I emailed them and hope I'll get an answer.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

awsome! keep us up to date on what happens! good luck..


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I emailed the app. My husband disagreed on whether she's submissive or dominant when we talked later. I said she's submissive-- he thinks she's dominant. I actually think she's fake dominant, will maybe email them to explain. She comes on a little strong and then offers up her rear end, food or toy to any dog.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck, I hope you are able to get this boy, he's beautiful. With his good qualities now and some work and socialisation he could be amazing.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*bump*

any word yet sally?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder*bump*
> 
> any word yet sally?


Any updates on this gorgeous guy?


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

How long does it usually take to get a response when you apply?


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I didn't see your other posts. Seems weird I've heard nothing. We're sort of ideal parents I'd think.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: valleydogHow long does it usually take to get a response when you apply?


since its all volunteer, it could have just been a busy time of year for folks and they've gotten behind. when i worked in rescue we tried to respond within 3 days even if it was just to say that we received and will be reviewing your app. i have also known it to take up to 3 weeks if its a busy rescue. the dogs in foster homes arent as much of a priority as dogs that are in bording kennels. 

i'm still crossing my fingers for you guys - i'd love to be able to meet this gorgeous boy!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I heard from them tonight, and we were approved, but but, I don't think we're going to do it. He's already got some degree of dysplasia and needs to live a mellow life. Molly is very rambunctious-- I don't think we want this problem. She said he's super mellow, an old soul. I know many of you deal with hd and its consequences, but to take on a new dog knowing that is too much for us. Apparently he's well set up in his current foster home and another couple is also interested.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

aww, thats too bad.
thanks for the update and fingers crossed that he will be better suited for the other couple.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks, calone. We went through some awful troubles with a much loved Chow Chow with terrible health problems and don't think I can now experience something similar by choice.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree. i wouldnt 2nd guess or give up Gia for the world, but these last few years have been rough with her HD and i think i deserve a break with the next dog i rescue.

no matter how smitten i am, i plan to have it x rayed before the adoption process is complete.

i'm also glad that they were honest with you and didnt try and cover it up.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

awww so that is what is up and why he has been around for a while. Awww poor boy. I hear you though. I think that is a good decision. I hope he finds his forever home and that its the right fit for him. Poor guy. I am glad they were honest too. 

Thanks for letting us know!


----------

